# How many dishes do you need?



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

In the same vein as the thread on clothes-

How many dishes do you need? I've been camping and building for the last year, and find that I do just fine with two of each item, even when my wife visits. Two mugs, two plates, two bowls, two forks, etc.

At home, however, it is a different story! When I first suggested to my wife that we had too many dishes, I did a survey, and we had 20 coffee mugs! Twenty! She has 3 sets of good china; hers, her mother's, and her aunt's. A whole drawer full of flatware, as well as two sets of 'good' silver.

I have been trying to float the idea of getting rid of ALL of our everyday, mismatched stuff, and buying just enough cheap stuff for the new house. Four, maybe 6 of each item. One set of good china; one set of good silverware. So far, she's not buying it. I reason that less stuff will make the kitchen seem bigger and better organized.

We rarely (3-4 times a year) entertain guests, and then it is a small group, 10 people tops.

How many dishes do you have? How many do you feel are needed or desirable? Why? My wife's only reason is that she likes to fill the dishwasher before running it, and I get that. I prefer to just wash dishes as I use them.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

MushCreek said:


> In the same vein as the thread on clothes-
> 
> How many dishes do you need? I've been camping and building for the last year, and find that I do just fine with two of each item, even when my wife visits. Two mugs, two plates, two bowls, two forks, etc.
> 
> ...


..................I think you're fighting an UP hill battle ! The 'Queen' of the Homestead may wear jeans with holes in the seat but come Thanksgiving she is gonna display her best China and Flatware regardless and it's EXtremely dangerous(lol) too suggest an alternative too her !!! , fordy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have found that we use 4 basic plates and 4 basic bowls etc.. I keep washing the same 4 over and over again. I very rarely use to the bottom of the stack.
So we keep very few..for us, for company (though we haven't had company in several years) and I have the good china packed away in boxes. One day I will have a big ol party and use every one.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

My advice????? you want my advice???? LOL..LOL...don't go there....really...seriously...LOL...I may wear old t-shirts with holes and I have gotten rid of a lot of stuff when I downsized...but no way in heck am I going to let go of my dishes and kitchen stuff....:bash:that is like asking you to give away all your tools except 1 hammer, 1 screwdriver, one wrench....etc.. etc..I love books and donated a lot of those to the public library fundraiser....but never my dishes or kitchen stuff....I live alone and I have 6 sets of dishes 2 of which serves 12...I have coordinated linens for each of them....(most of which I bought on clearance)....I rarely entertain, but I do set a really awesome table for the holidays or birthdays. I would give up a lot of other stuff...but never my dishes or kitchen stuff.....can you tell how emotional I can be with just the idea of it all....;-) you leave her alone now....LOL...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I would get rid of all the mishmashed stuff, keep one set of dishes for good and then use the other sets for day to day. You should use and enjoy the nice things you have. Men may think it is okay to drink out of a chipped mug but most women prefer pretty things. I prefer to have a very limited number of each pretty item and if one breaks I get to make a change. 

I think you also have to ask yourselves "Who are you saving your china for?" If it is hereditary china that you wish to pass on to your kids then do it early and you won't have to store it.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe she could turn the Aunt's china into the everyday set and toss the not so nice stuff? That way, you have less stuff and she has pretty stuff to use. I think our ancestor's would rather have us use the stiff they gave us all the time anyways, and besides, that way you will spark your memories more often.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I struggled all the first years of my marriage with few dishes, pots, pans, etc. I can recall saving change for a couple months just to buy a couple cooling racks (cost less than $2 at the time) for cookies. Then garage sales started and then I discovered estate auctions. Now I have a fully (over) equipped kitchen and I love it. 

I originally purchased at closing out sale 12 place settings of a discontinued pattern of Corell dishes for less than $60. Due to garage sales/thrift stores/auctions I have several times purchased another full set of my pattern in order to get the specific pieces I wanted to add. So I now have around 35 plates, 50 bowls, and various amounts of other items. Fruit bowls I only have 8, pie plates 12. Do I need 35 plates -- no, but on the other hand when I break one I can go to the basement and find a replacement. Same basic dishes (with replacements) for 33 years for probably a total cost of $80 or $90.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

We have a set of nice china that hasn't seen the light of day in over 10 years.Wife bought a set of Pfaltzgraff dinnerware at auction,likewise it's not used.I don't know why she's "saving" it,maybe for a special occasion..I think it's a special occasion everyday when I see the sunrise..


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

MushCreek, I think maybe you had better stay out of the kitchen.

You are moving. It is stressful to move and it is a comfort to get into a new house and have your familiar things. You've voiced your opinion, now stop nagging. Your wife doesn't want to thin out her kitchen stuff and all you are going to do is irritate her.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

I gave my wedding china to my dil and now we only have everyday dishes. You shouldn't put china in the dishwasher, but if the only reason for having lots of dishes is to get a full load for the dishwasher...I would rather wash by hand.

And of course, offering to wash the dishes would be a nice gesture.  

My motto at my advanced age (57 and 360/365ths) is less is more~


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

1) I didn't mean for this to be a forum about my wife's stuff, although I guess I worded it that way. I'm more interested in what other people feel is necessary or desirable.

2) I love kitchen gadgets, and I'm the more adventurous one in the kitchen. If we narrowed down the day-to-day stuff, there would be more room for toys!

3) I'm not sure what the answer is on the good china, other than now we will have a basement to store it in. We have one son, and his future wife will likely have her own set, and likely even inherit another set or two.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Women have attachments to certain things...some women have it for clothes, others jewelry...many of us it's kitchen stuff....LOL....didn't mean any disrespect....so to answer your question what I NEED???? One plate, one place setting of inexpensive silverware, 1 glass and 1 cup...One pan to heat food in....cooking utensils...just the basics...but personally, I don't want to live like that...I spent a lot of years with the bare necessities and in my old age, I choose to indulge in having a nicely set table and an excess of kitchen stuff even if I rarely use most of it....I do understand your logic of getting rid of the older mis-matched stuff to be able to get newer maybe nicer stuff....I am just a little terratorial of my kitchen....LOL


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I have my grandmother's china from 1937 and so chose not to register for a new set when I got engaged. What a conniption the folks at the store had about how I HAD to have my own pattern. Finally shut the woman up by pointing out that I had wanted THAT set since I was tall enough to see the top of the table.

I've been clearing dishes out like a madwoman since I moved in over here. This house was where mismatched sets came to die, which made sense when it was all bachelors. I brought 6 everyday plates and bowls with me, pulled about 40 more out of the cupboard, leaving about 12 of each. The ones I brought stay in the house, the rest I left because they float to the truck, tractor, and shop.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MushCreek said:


> In the same vein as the thread on clothes-
> 
> How many dishes do you need? I've been camping and building for the last year, and find that I do just fine with two of each item, even when my wife visits. Two mugs, two plates, two bowls, two forks, etc.
> How many dishes do you have? How many do you feel are needed or desirable? Why


You sound a bit like me when I was single and beginning work on what is now our little log cabin. I figured one plate... one spoon, maybe a bowl for soups. 

I kinda have grown outta that way of thinking though as since we are now together I have come to appreciate some of the finer things in life. We have several sets of china for "special" occasions... like when the family gets together on the holidays, or other occasions. Then of course there are the everyday dishes... odds and ends left over from other sets that have long since come up missing pieces. 

Need? one can eat finger foods and sandwiches without any... desires are another thing entirely. I currently have my eye on a nice collection of Thorn Rose pattern Haviland at a local antique shop.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fair Light said:


> Women have attachments to certain things...some women have it for clothes, others jewelry...many of us it's kitchen stuff....LOL....didn't mean any disrespect....so to answer your question what I NEED???? One plate, one place setting of inexpensive silverware, 1 glass and 1 cup...One pan to heat food in....cooking utensils...just the basics...but personally, I don't want to live like that...I spent a lot of years with the bare necessities and in my old age, I choose to indulge in having a nicely set table and an excess of kitchen stuff even if I rarely use most of it....I do understand your logic of getting rid of the older mis-matched stuff to be able to get newer maybe nicer stuff....I am just a little terratorial of my kitchen....LOL


Some of us guys are the same way... I want what I want in my kitchen!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two 11-year olds and 2 adults (plus the 7-month old baby) in my house full time. We also get 3 more children added to the mix on a regular basis when my stepkids come over.

When dealing with 7 people who are eating/drinking/etc, you'd be surprised how many plates and cups you need. Especially when 5 of those people are children.

:stars:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have 4 small salad plates, 4 bowls, 4 small water glasses and 4 small glass ramikins. Sweetie has her Grandmothers fine English bone china teacups and saucers. We have a 4 place setting of stainless, salad forks, bread knives and spoons. We like the smaller size. I wash the dishes most of the time, no dishwasher. We have a small set of copper bottom Reverware saucepans, 2 qt. 1 qt. and a doubleboiler for the 2 qt. We have 2 8" cast iron skillets. Sweetie has a 12 place setting of fine china stored in the buffet, we use it 3 times a year....James


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

wormlady said:


> I gave my wedding china to my dil and now we only have everyday dishes. You shouldn't put china in the dishwasher, but if the only reason for having lots of dishes is to get a full load for the dishwasher...I would rather wash by hand.
> 
> And of course, offering to wash the dishes would be a nice gesture.
> 
> My motto at my advanced age (57 and 360/365ths) is less is more~


thats a great idea...any kids to pass some of the china on to?? I shouldnt talk. our "everyday" cabinet has my wedding pfaltzgraf on the bottom, my bachelorette corelle on top (used constantly), an antique cabinet loaded with pretty blue willow, and a box full of great aunts china in the attic. I plan to give great aunt's to DS when he marries in the next couple years.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

do not go there!!! UNLESS she can go to your domain and dictate what goes. (smiley) 

tht being said I only have one set on good and i mean good plates. the WHOLE SET + SERVING. and one set of good crystal. iuse both daily. if it breaks so sad, too bad. it is ment to be used.

pans... I have WAY too many. stainless, copper, non stick. carbon steel. I cant have enough pans and cookware.my kitchen....., it is my tool room and if you want to eat.... dont touch!!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Don't go there!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I evidently need a LOT! First, let me say, when we moved here (a much smaller home) I gave away 9 sets of dishes.. I mean, each one had between 12 and 20 place settings. I kept: 2 sets of Christmas (one elegant and one casual), 4 sets of good(one solid white and one white with silver rims, my moms and mil), 2 sets of everyday, a set for Easter, Valentine's Day, Blue/Red and white ones that I use for 4th of July, a set that I use from Oct. 1- Thanksgiving. I also have several dozen soup bowls of many different colors and salad bowls w/ serving bowls, serving dishes that match most of the above. I have 2 sets of flatware for 50 place settings each, I have 9 sets of 20+ pcs. of glassware, crystal and a set of plastic tumblers.. I have a dozen tea cups/mugs that do not match my china/dishes... I also have 4 (1 dozen each) sets of dessert plates that match my cake plates.. What can I say, I love to entertain....

I know, I know but I don't complain about dh's tools and he doesn't complain about my dishes...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

One day our oldest daughter brought her fiancee out to the island for Thanksgiving. She had described out traditions...we had no idea she was so impressed by what I do but she is. When she got there she began asking us what we were serving and then on what? On her face was panic, she told me about her conversations of our fancy table and all the food was from scratch....The kids had chosen the desserts (her brothers still at home) and they had chosen other pies...she was tearful when pointing out to me what was wrong....that chocolate cream pie....oh silly child, Mommy had one whipped up in no time completely from scratch as everything is.........what about the dishes and fancy table cloth...????? I had them all ready but had not set my table yet is all, .she was in awe when it was done...sparkling etched antique wine glasses, fine china, and every favorite dish she remembered....ask my girl if I need to pare down????? My quaint country home is transformed by elegance beginning with a very old hand made lace and linen with fine embroidered table cloth adorned with the crowning touch of the fine china and crystal with taper candles lit.....

How many dishes do I have or need????? I need few but own many, most are valuable handpainted or numbered pieces....a story with each one and yes....they have been touched and loved by others...I am their care taker until it is the time to send them on.....My every day dishes.....a few sets of ten or so....lots of cups.....hubby says we can never have too much! He likes a full dishwasher with plenty left in the cupboard too.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Queen Bee said:


> I evidently need a LOT! First, let me say, when we moved here (a much smaller home) I gave away 9 sets of dishes.. I mean, each one had between 12 and 20 place settings. I kept: 2 sets of Christmas (one elegant and one casual), 4 sets of good(one solid white and one white with silver rims, my moms and mil), 2 sets of everyday, a set for Easter, Valentine's Day, Blue/Red and white ones that I use for 4th of July, a set that I use from Oct. 1- Thanksgiving. I also have several dozen soup bowls of many different colors and salad bowls w/ serving bowls, serving dishes that match most of the above. I have 2 sets of flatware for 50 place settings each, I have 9 sets of 20+ pcs. of glassware, crystal and a set of plastic tumblers.. I have a dozen tea cups/mugs that do not match my china/dishes... I also have 4 (1 dozen each) sets of dessert plates that match my cake plates.. What can I say, I love to entertain....
> 
> I know, I know but I don't complain about dh's tools and he doesn't complain about my dishes...


Queen..you are woman after my own heart.....LOL....


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Apparently, I can get by with just a pizza cutter. I am bach-ing it this week. I ate one of those frozen pizzas with 37 un-identifiable toppings and used the box as a plate. DW would shudder...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We obviously need about 20 cups between the 3 of us. We use paper plates a lot. However, our numbers are never steady so I can't really say we only need 3 plates. I don't have a lot of space in the kitchen for dishes - I store my wedding stuff in a closet. I have another set of 'good' dishes - with 2x as many place settings as my wedding china. If I hand washed, we could get buy with less. If I'd stick to my guns and assign everyone ONE cup for the day - I'd eliminate half my kitchen work. 

However, if DH thinks he's going to get rid of my never-see-daylight dishes...he'd better be prepared for me to go through his shop. There is NOTHING in my kitchen (or the closets) that comes close to the amount of space used by the "necessities" in his shop. And they are a lot dustier than my dishes too. It sounds to me that perhaps your wife has an attachment to the dishes that goes beyond USE...it's family and history and memories. Those things are worth gold to a woman. Make her a different place to store them than in the kitchen so it will be win-win.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

When we decided to quit using the dishwasher as another way to save on the electric bill, I made a choice to streamline the kitchen too, so there couldn't be stacks of dishes waiting to be done. I cleared some room in the walk in pantry and stacked extra dishes, cookware and small appliances that I don't use often in there. Kept 6 place settings, favorite cast iron pieces, a couple of pots, mixing bowls, pie plates, bread pans, etc- the stuff used on a daily basis. Now the dishes are a five minute deal, and the kitchen looks so much neater and I have actual counter space. All the extras are clean and sealed in trash bags and totes on the pantry shelves so they can be grabbed at a moments notice, but less is definitely more in my kitchen now!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I have ACRES of pretty, blue & white chinaware that I bought when I lived in Japan - no particular pattern, dishes of every size & shape, for any imagineable use. I will NOT part with ANY of them!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I have my mothers 1930's American Limoges china. I've wanted it ever since I was a little girl, enamored with its romantic pattern. I cried when Mom chose me to give it to. (I have 2 sisters who wanted it as well.) My daughter loves it and wants me to hand it down to her someday. We use it for each holiday dinner and it sits in my glass fronted china hutch the rest of the year when everyone can admire it.
I also have a set of Johnson brothers china that I use for every day dishes. 

My good china.


My everyday china, "Liberty Blue" an American revolution pattern.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

My grandmother passed down her wedding set to me, under the condition that we use it!
I must say, I haven't held out to my end of the bargain. I hate the thought that
it could get broken. It comes out on special occasions. Maybe when the kids are gone, lol. Our 'everyday' is mismatched from pieces being broken through the yrs. 
Maybe we have a about 12 total plates? Bowls are a whole different ball game, they always get used for something they weren't intended, We have a lot of plastic bowls, not nearly as many as we've bought over the years!! With a family of 5, at least one wash load a day Of course, that means it gets done more regularly!!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

CrownRanch said:


> Apparently, I can get by with just a pizza cutter. I am bach-ing it this week. I ate one of those frozen pizzas with 37 un-identifiable toppings and used the box as a plate. DW would shudder...


Just be careful when using the box as a cutting board. Don't want to cut thru into the counter top.

I suppose you were all civilized and sat down at a table. With paper napkin. Takes a couple days to learn the "over the sink" technique.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There are only 2 of us for dinner and I am capable of getting 7-8 plates dirty. 2 for dinner, 2 for dessert, maybe some for the microwave to heat, maybe one for flour to bread something I am frying, several to hold chopped veggies that will go into stir fry, because it doesn't all go into the wok at the same time.

I have a lot of coffee cups and I don't even drink coffee. I buy coffee cups as souvenirs when I travel. They are small, attractive, have the name of the place and a landmark, and they are nice reminders of where I have been.

I've got a huge kitchen and it is packed full of cooking gadgets, and no, I am not willing to give any of them up. I _use_ everything in my kitchen. Outside my son's house is a 36x36 barn that you can't even walk in, and i would not expect him to give any of that stuff up, either. He uses everything in that barn.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

For the two of us, a service for four (dinnerware and flatware) is more than adequate, but then we never have company. We have probably a dozen-or-so drinking glasses in assorted sizes and a LOT coffee mugs (where they all came from is a mystery...I only BOUGHT four!).

I've never wanted a set of china, crystal, or fine silverware. While I've seen some BEAUTIFUL pieces, I know just how rough I can be with my stuff and I refuse to be afraid to use what I own.

Gadgets are another story...I luv me some gadgets!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Single male here. I have more dishes and pans than I need because the sets are too big. I actually do dishes once a day so whatever dishes I use that day get washed and are ready in the rack for the next day. I should rotate the ones I use for the ones in the cupboard to keep the wear even but it's too much work.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I've been decluttering my kitchen. I had too many duplicates that weren't being used, everything from utensils to pans, etc. It's been wonderful to cut down the clutter and get rid of mismatched stuff. I have more room in my cabinets now.
I think a set for twelve is plenty, even if you only have large gatherings 1-2x per year. I have a set of Christmas dishes that I keep and use every year. I've lost many plates over the past 28 years, so now I'm down to a setting of about 6. I need to replace those settings that were broken or toss them all and get a new set of dishes or everyday china.
That's just my preference though, many people collect sets of dishes and use them for special occasions. Heritage dishes are hard to part with and I won't give up the few I have - they're like old friends!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have gotten rid of all of my dishes except for 7 mugs (the ones I really like - no human needs 7 mugs!), a matching set of silverware, some mugs I keep in the freezer, 2 sets of plastic cups, some of those big bowl mugs (for soup), and a very small set of Corelle dishes (lightweight, break-resistant)... All the rest of the dishes just took up space. Of course, I also have my stuff for baking (pans, mixing bowls, etc), but the clutter in the kitchen is at a bare minimum now.  I have plenty enough dishes to share meals with people who come to visit, but I no longer stock the kitchen as though I will be entertaining the masses someday. It hasn't happened so far, so why waste the cupboard space?


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

We get a new set of Corelle every time we move. That way it doesn't waste weight with our advance shipment of household goods and I'd rather spend $30 on something we get to keep than $20 on paper plates and cups. 

I have 5 or 6 different patterns now. DH uses the green stripes, I use the gray and white squares with flowers inside, our daughter uses the little blue hearts, the green vine pattern is for guests. lol. I only have half in the cupboard. The rest are stored in the garage.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Just two of us so we have one set of dishes. We acquired 4 wonderful flat bowls at a yard sale four years ago and mostly we use these leaving the set of dishes to clutter the shelves. I do have a lot of kitchen toys but I use every one of them at least twice a week.
Otherwise they are stash in the hall shelf. Even then we have only kept what we use.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I have one set (8 pieces) for everyday use, and one elegant set of chinaware for being fancy that I almost never get out of the basement, and quite a few heavy but really beautiful plates/bowls/serving pieces handmade by an artist friend. I don't need them all, but I love them and buying them helped her support herself.

I also have dozens of mugs and glasses and teacups. It's amazing how many get used. Also a separate set of dishes for Japanese food and dozens of chopsticks: plain and fancy, regular sized, child sized, and extra long for cooking.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Just me and DH and we decluttered with the intention of freeing up space and making all easier to keep clean. We even got rid of the toaster as that was so seldom used, but DH bought a new one recently. 

The china and silverware are 4 of each whatevers, and the cooking/baking items are basics. The kitchen gadgets were pared down to one each of whatever and the knives were kept in toto. You don't give up a good kitchen knife.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

It's just the two of us, but we have company for dinner/supper frequently. So, we have a double set of Corelle in the cabinet. And, for the times when we really have a full house, we have a 3rd matching set of Corelle, tucked away in another cabinet.We have a ton of flatware and three blocks full of a double set of cutlery.
It all gets used, from time to time.


----------

